# Nitecore D4 Charger



## Nilton (27/10/15)

Hi guys

Who has stock of this and who has the best price? 

Also need 2 X efest 35A 3000mah batteries

Would prefer purchasing from one vendor...


----------



## Riaz (27/10/15)

Seen the chargers here 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (27/10/15)

http://vaporize.co.za/battery-chargers/

Unfortunately running low on 18650s atm...


----------



## KieranD (27/10/15)

We also have the LG Batts in stock which are kick ass!


----------

